# UltimateCamo dipping pics



## Diesel77 (Jan 19, 2005)

Quick peek at UltimateCamo pattern up close. We are having some Lone Wolf sticks dipped, several different video camera arms, trail cams, bow hangers etc dipped in the next few days by Liquid Print. Will post pics of them when we get them back and when Hinkleman put this bow back together outfitted with some new Hinky Strings and a POS. Liquid Print has our film, and did the dipping on this bow, but they sell film to decoraters/dippers anywhere if any decoraters are interested. 

http://www.liquidprintone.com/index.php


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

That pattern looks outstanding. I'll be getting a few things dipped for sure !


----------



## ForestFloor (May 13, 2008)

Looks awesome Andy......some UC limbs against a black riser would look sweet!


----------



## DthbyCB (Jan 27, 2009)

that looks amazing :darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

VERY nice stuff. Would love to get my coyote guns dipped in that.


----------



## bow hunter (Aug 26, 2007)

how much do you have in doing this..in the last pic of the bow...........just wandering if it is expensive because it looks really good......


----------



## Diesel77 (Jan 19, 2005)

bow hunter said:


> how much do you have in doing this..in the last pic of the bow...........just wandering if it is expensive because it looks really good......



Thanks guys, the pictures dont do it justice, looks better in person. Dipping a bow usually costs anywhere from $75 to $200 depending on how many parts you get dipped, if they have to take your bow apart, and the decoraters costs as each place varies some. I recommend your local bow shop take the parts off and ship the parts out for dipping, or if you or someone you can take it apart even better. Wait til you guys see the Lone Wolf sticks, bad ass.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah that looks pretty sweet! :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Thats some nice camo and Dip work. That camo would be great for Sage and grease wood area's where I hunt.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

thats sharp!!! any pics of it put together?


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

I offer water transfer printing and can do this pattern for you here is some of my prices
Bows *

Riser & Limbs & cams $150.00 
Limbs Only $50 
Riser Only $70 
Quiver $30 
Stabilizer $20+ varies by length 

check my web page Eaglecustomgraphic.com


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

would def look good on a yote gun....and post number 400 hit


----------



## Diesel77 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Pics of bow put together*


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

:mg::mg:What would the cost be for 4 Lone wolf sticks to be done??


----------



## Diesel77 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hammer0419 said:


> :mg::mg:What would the cost be for 4 Lone wolf sticks to be done??



I'll find out for you. We just had a bunch of LW sticks done. We had the steps done, the tube, and the tree feet/rests done all with the pattern going vertical. I'll post some pics tomorrow. They turned out fantastic. We also had a few camera arms done, bow hangers, trail cam shells, etc... I know some of the dippers/decoraters here are carrying our pattern/film so maybe some of them can give you a price. I think it will depend on if you get just the tube done or the whole stick including the steps and tree feet. We are also working on having snug straps and wratchet straps made with a vertical pattern for climbing sticks, tree stands straps, trail camera straps etc .... We do have cloth camo tape for those that dont want to do the dipping. Cloth camo tape is $5 per roll + shipping. Rolls are 1 1/2" x10'

http://www.ultimatecamo.com/store/shop/item.asp?itemid=22


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

I just applied the cloth tape to my LW sticks; this is the PERFECT pattern for items like climbing sticks and trail cams!!

Thanks for an AWESOME product!


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

best concealment out there


----------



## Todd Begg (Aug 9, 2009)

that's just an awesome looking bow


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

That pattern looks great...


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

I will be wearing ultimate camo this year thats for sure. As well as my video crew


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

Although the pictures look great, trust me, it looks soooo much better in person...

Ultimate camo flat out dissapears in the woods...


----------



## JDJHNTR (Jun 26, 2007)

Very impressive.


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

*www.pimpmybow.com*

it looks like a nice pattern! hides right on the tree. tip for you. next time pull the bearings prior to dipping. we press all bearings and plug the hole that way the build up is not an issue.


Bow Refinish Experts
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=979785&highlight=pimpmybow


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump for the best camo


----------



## boroutdoors (Jul 27, 2006)

*Film Dipping Ultimate Camo*

This truely is a hunters pattern!!! I love it! 

I am also one of the film dippers that is able to do this pattern. It makes things disappear! 

If you are looking to have something done visit my website www.filmdipping.com 

I will have some pics of items we have done with this pattern on there soon!


----------



## silbowhunter (Nov 29, 2004)

Not trying to hi jack just thought I would show some more examples of UC camo.

I had some Pelican 1020's dipped in UC camo for trail camera's 
h2oimagingdotcom did the work for me.


----------



## silbowhunter (Nov 29, 2004)

Finally got around to making one of the cases into a trail cam.

H2O Imaging (A/T sponsor) did the dipping.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

looks kwel!:shade:


----------



## bow hunter (Aug 26, 2007)

*Ttt*

bump ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 05-BTOG (May 20, 2006)

Awesome camo pattern


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

That is amazing, that bow flat disappears!!! Very nice!! '94


----------

